# .........



## Claymore (6 Jun 2017)

..........


----------



## bodgerbaz (6 Jun 2017)

Big ten WOW Brian. Really excellent work.

Barry


----------



## MrTeroo (6 Jun 2017)

Very nice!

Don't know if you are interested but Car SOS are doing a Rover P6 on More4 at the moment (not a P5 - I know, but still a Rover)

Starts again at 19.55 on More4+1


----------



## nev (6 Jun 2017)




----------



## Aggrajag (6 Jun 2017)

That is utterly amazing.


----------



## linkshouse (6 Jun 2017)

Just when I thought you couldn't get any better!

I think this is your best yet.

The window really sets it off.

Phill


----------



## darloray (6 Jun 2017)

that's excellent brian, I love it. I pm a message the other day but not sure u got it, im going up to axminster on june 17th, and get the awfs18. so under 2 weeks I can get cracking.


----------



## AES (6 Jun 2017)

Superb job Brian. In this case though, although the owl and mouse are brilliant (as usual with you) for me the most impressive is the "stonework" - if you hadn't said it's "paint-mucked about onto pine" I for one would never have guessed.

=D> 

AES


----------



## donwatson (6 Jun 2017)

Another excellent piece Brian.


----------



## Buffalo Chas (6 Jun 2017)

Absolutely brilliant Brian. This really has to up there as arguably your best yet. The "stonework" for the window is amazing. No way could you guess it is really wood. =D> =D> =D> 

Charley


----------



## NazNomad (7 Jun 2017)

Me and the OH looking at your barn owl...


----------



## Claymore (7 Jun 2017)

..........


----------



## Claymore (7 Jun 2017)

..........


----------



## monkeybiter (7 Jun 2017)

That's quite excellent, as said above utilising different textures sets it a cut above. I also think the fact that there are more than one subject or major component, i.e. owl, mouse and window adds to the interest when compared with a single subject.


----------



## Claymore (7 Jun 2017)

.........


----------



## n0legs (7 Jun 2017)

Wow, just wow =D> 
Stunning Brian =D>


----------



## NazNomad (8 Jun 2017)

Which stone-effect spray did you use? I'm after recommendations for a 'gargoyle'.


----------



## Claymore (8 Jun 2017)

........


----------



## bodgerbaz (8 Jun 2017)

I once made one of these http://www.thewinfieldcollection.com/pr ... _Halloween which was painted black but it would have looked much better using a stone type paint.


----------



## Claymore (8 Jun 2017)

.....


----------



## bodgerbaz (8 Jun 2017)

You're very welcome Brian. I've bought lots of stuff from them over the years, particularly their yard animals. Great fun.

Barry


----------

